#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > China, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and Macau Travel Forum >  >  Hong Kong Ocean Park

## momo8

*Hong Kong Ocean Park*

Better than Disneyland, Ocean Park is a great place to take the kids young and young at heart for a day out. It costs HK170 for a ticket and a little extra for the Haloween Show, which we didn't stay for. It was a T1 ( typhoon 1 warning) when we went, but it was not predicted to escalate so off we went.






The park is divided into the bottom and headland sections, nothing exciting at the bottom except some rip off show game stuff so we took the cable car to the headland as I was keen to see the jellyfish display I'd heard so much about.





From the bottom it looked OK but as we started climbing the wind picked up and I was Ahhhhh let me off.



That guy in the hard hat below could probably hear me  :Smile: Hubby and kids had nothing to say, kids jumping around in the bloody cable car we had all to ourselves.



Wished I never went up in the bloody thing was was back home over there, could see it.



Couldn't even have a calm down ciggie, great views though.



As long as you didn't look down.

----------


## momo8

I'm not watching trained animals perform for fish, but gave in to the kids.




This ride above was fun too.





Off to the jellyfish display.




Finally some jellyfish. Very relaxing watching them, would recommend AA, Smeg, Jet and anyone with a lot of aggro to go and see them.



Sea dragons.



Jet off to feed.

----------


## momo8

The colours are superb, they had flourescent lights to light them up, much like a jellyfish disco.




We went under a glass tunnel where all sorts of fish swam above. The flash somewhat ruined the effect, nust ask Bustak or Bobcock for tips, so didn't post more shots.



Don't know what these shells are and have never seen a live one, ashamed to admit I have several dead ones at home though.

----------


## Redneck

> *Hong Kong Ocean Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the bottom it looked OK but as we started climbing the wind picked up and I was Ahhhhh let me off.
> ...


In the days before I became a failure, I used to live in the first of the four tall blocks to the right of the photo.

Am contemplating which theme park we're going to get an annual family pass for this year. Probably tilt at Disneyland - though I agree Ocean Park is better.

----------


## kingwilly

some nice pis there momo. looks like a good day  out.

Did the aquarium display have a hands on section? Kids love that.

----------


## obsidian

nice thread, momo. have a gree....(well, it's the thought that counts).

----------


## bkkmadness

> Don't know what these shells are and have never seen a live one, ashamed to admit I have several dead ones at home though.


Nautilus, much like a squid but with an external shell.

Nautilus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Is this managed by the same people that manage Siam Ocean World?  Quite a similar set of displays.  Did they double charge you to get in too?

_ps. Thets if you got a confusing green from me on one of your posts here, its coz I greened the wrong person._

----------


## momo8

Couldn't find Nemo the Clownfish but this one is interestin.





Looks so peaceful.



Not sure thename of this island, that tanker is from Norway.

----------


## Mr Earl

Interesting pics and thread. MKP is coming up in the world. :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Nice photos Homo. well done.

----------


## caller

I visited Ocean Park for the one and only time in 1980 (maybe 81?), the chair-lift saw me shat me pants and that was the end for me. The rest of it was very good though - even then!

Photo's brought back some memories.

----------


## Propagator

> Not sure thename of this island,


Seem to recall that it was called Middle Island

----------


## momo8

Not sure will have to check it out, sheesh I live here and don't know the names of all of them.

----------


## melvbot

Who said aliens dont exist. 

Ive been to a few of these places and its not that easy to get decent pics because you either cant use flash because its going to freak the fish out or when you do use flash its against glass. Funky colours.

----------


## momo8

The problem is also the number of people jostling to get 'that shot'. This is a new Canon D40 so still working it out but the colours and all the shots were not Photoshopped or altered. Those jellyfish are magic. If I knew how to take care of them I would like some.

----------


## sunsetter

> Who said aliens dont exist.


wrong thread mate, they are jellyfish :rofl: 
great pics momo, first time ive seen a proper thread of yours, well done :Smile:

----------


## mishmash

Excellent pics, momo. And thanks to you I've now got a name for the go-go bar I hope to own someday -- The Jellyfish Disco!


 :sexy:

----------


## Thungsongsausage

How were the cable cars?? I grow up in HK 30 odd years ago and i was shit scared of the cable cars when they were new ::spin::

----------

